# Bait for Fish Baskets for Crappie and Bream



## Tim L (Mar 2, 2008)

Any suggestions on whats good to put in a fish basket for crappie?  Bream?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 2, 2008)

PG. 8 of the 2007-2008 Fishing Regs.

Fish for game fish, except American shad, hickory shad, channel catfish, blue catfish, or flathead catfish, by any
means other than pole and line.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 2, 2008)

Dutch said:


> PG. 8 of the 2007-2008 Fishing Regs.
> 
> Fish for game fish, except American shad, hickory shad, channel catfish, blue catfish, or flathead catfish, by any
> means other than pole and line.


 thats a no no for sure


----------



## Tim L (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh well...another brillant scheme down the drain...live and learn I guess.


----------



## robertyb (Mar 3, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone was going to comment on it being illegal. I watched two men get hauled off to jail and their rig confiscated for setting fish traps at Brushy Branch at couple of years ago.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2008)

On my private pond, where the State has no jurisdiction, I have used canned cat food.  Punch holes in the can and put the can in a women's stocking and hang from the top of the cage.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 3, 2008)

*Same here*

as MudDucker. Cat food works good, canned dog food works well, dried dog food works good, floats to the top though. Catch a lot of thumbsized bluegills.
"Yes Mr. Warden I caught'em on hook and line, if you wanna look closer, all them little Breams has hook holes in they mouth".


----------



## sljones (Mar 4, 2008)

Dry dog food tied up in a nylon stocking works good. Will stay for days if you have a small wire cage in the basket to secure it in.


----------



## Tim L (Mar 4, 2008)

Well is it illegal to use this thing for catfish, carp, buffs??? Called the game and fish commission and can't get the same answer from two people....If I fill this thing up (one of those big fish baskets from Memphis Net) with stockings filled with gravy train can I still use it for non game fish???


----------



## OldGuyAl (Mar 4, 2008)

how would you keep from catching game fish?  would you put a sign on your traps saying "No game fish allowed"


----------



## Dutch (Mar 5, 2008)

Rouster said:


> Well is it illegal to use this thing for catfish, carp, buffs??? Called the game and fish commission and can't get the same answer from two people....If I fill this thing up (one of those big fish baskets from Memphis Net) with stockings filled with gravy train can I still use it for non game fish???




Its not that hard to understand...so once again pg.8 of the current regs states....

IN GEORGIA IT IS UNLAWFUL TO:

• Fish for game fish, except American shad, hickory shad, channel catfish, blue catfish, or flathead catfish, by any
means other than pole and line.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 5, 2008)

OldGuyAl said:


> how would you keep from catching game fish?  would you put a sign on your traps saying "No game fish allowed"




If you catch any game fish you are *suppose *to release them. Same thing if you catch any in a cast net.


----------



## little rascal (Mar 5, 2008)

*Seriously*

if your going after Cat's, use Cheese! 
  There's a guy who runs several baskets at Sinclair and when he pulls a trap up, it is slam full of fish(all cat's) I never seen him picking out any by-product to throw back cept small cat's.. He throws the little fellar's back(best eating in my opinion) and keeps a few 2-3lb.ers. He said he uses cheese and "does not catch any gamefish"(bream, bass,crappie etc.).


----------



## little rascal (Mar 5, 2008)

*Remember*

Basket's are illegal even for Catfish unless, you have a commercial license or are using in a private pond etc.

Commercial Regs/Ga.
Baskets
Directions for making legal fish baskets

Baskets must be constructed of one inch (1") mesh wire and must not be more than 72 inches in length or more than 60 inches in circumference. One throat must be located at the extreme front of the basket and the second throat must be 17 inches behind the first. The second throat must have a trap door seven and one-half inches (7 1/2") square. 
Baskets fished in the Georgia portion of Clarks Hill Reservoir, Hartwell Reservoir, Richard B. Russell Reservoir, Lake Yonah, Lake Tugaloo (Toogaloo), Stevens Creek Reservoir or the impounded waters of the New Savannah Bluff Lock and Dam may have a second throat (in place of the one with the trap door) made of one inch (1") square mesh webbing attached so that when the mesh is drawn taut by cords attached to each side, a horizontal opening is created which is not more than one inch (1") in height. 
Baskets must also have tags attached to them which bear the name, address and commercial freshwater fishing license number of the person using the gear. 
It is illegal to fish baskets in freshwater flowing streams. You must notify the conservation ranger in the area of the time and place you plan to use a basket. It is unlawful to take any game fish except channel catfish and flathead catfish with baskets. 
No person may fish more than five (5) baskets in Sinclair and Oconee lakes. 
Also, no person can fish the baskets of another person unless that person is with them. 
It is illegal to possess any basket capable of use in taking fish unless you have a commercial fishing license and the basket is marked with your name, address and commercial fishing license number. You may, however, possess baskets constructed as described above without having a commercial license if you are holding them for sale and at a regularly established place for such sale. You may also possess and use a basket or trap for taking fish from your private pond without having a commercial fishing license ("private pond" means a body of water being wholly on or within the lands of one title where fish cannot go upstream or downstream or to the lands of another).


----------



## bbrown (Mar 5, 2008)

Catch'em man you were looking for help and all you got was people wanting to be game wardens . If you want to catch them in a basket keep it to your self. I dont like to catch them in basket i like to catch them on a hook and line but don't knock you for it.


----------



## Jr Branham (Mar 5, 2008)

*???Game wardens???*

Doesn't sound like they are trying to be game wardens, but rather trying to be LAW-abiding citizens. They might save the original poster from a run-in with the law.($$$$)
Also game/fish management WORKS, as long as sportsmen follow the regs.


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 5, 2008)

Jr Branham said:


> Doesn't sound like they are trying to be game wardens, but rather trying to be LAW-abiding citizens. They might save the original poster from a run-in with the law.($$$$)
> Also game/fish management WORKS, as long as sportsmen follow the regs.



That's right, Jr.
I don't have too much respect for anyone that just ignores game laws. Particularly these days, with so much fishing pressure.


----------



## Tim L (Mar 5, 2008)

Alright; spoke to Ga. Game and Fish Commission (I know, someone already answered on here but wanted to hear it from the horses mouth); I buy a commercial residential license for $12 and tag the basket.   Can keep catfish and carp (I want to catch some carp to putin my dads pond to drive away some of those pesky bass), put back everything else.


----------

